
The case for removing all politicians from Twitter - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/the-case-for-removing-all-politicians-from-twitter-41646fb9dddb
======
Porthos9K
Removing all politicians and pundits from Twitter is a good start, but we
should go further. Kick them all off Facebook and every other platform. Kick
them off TV and radio. Don't give them an inch of print. Let them have nothing
but static HTML/CSS web sites.

Politicians should be like sysadmins; we shouldn't have to acknowledge their
existence unless something has gone wrong.

